# How to contact someone (anyone!) at Whiski Jack Whistler Creek



## eal (Jul 10, 2011)

Can anyone help?  I have an RCI exchange for Whiski Jack at Whistler Creek that started yesterday, but we won't be going until Tuesday.  I can't reach anyone at the number 1-855-246-5225, I just get an interminable hold message.  Last night I actually got a voice mail where I could leave a message, and I sent an email via the Whiski Jack website, but so far no one has contacted me back.  I talked with Raintree head office, no help, and I also contacted RCI, who said they would send a fax.  I found a fax number and also sent a fax note.  

The Whiski Jack central check-in office was located in the Pinnacle Hotel building on Main St., so I phoned the hotel, and the front desk said they weren't there anymore, but there was a sign on the door telling people to go somewhere else (he didn't know the new location). 

Does anyone have a secret phone number that someone with Whiski Jack might answer?  TIA


----------



## asp (Jul 10, 2011)

There are issues with them changing the managment company - you can read a couple of the emails that were sent here on tug a couple of weeks ago.   But, I don't know what the end result was.

 I know that RCI is aware of this - suggest you call them for contact and check in information.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jul 11, 2011)

Just checked in last night and the usual office is closed.  There was a sign posted to re-direct people checking in to an office that is next to the North Face store around the other side of the library.  Sorry, can't recall the address right now.  Certain properties are then re-directed to check in at their respective front offices.  From what the girls have said,  Whiski Jack no longer exists because the management company has terminated all service to Raintree.  

They weren't able to provide us with a crib and highchair as requested previously but we did not have a problem checking in.

If we head into the village later, I will try and get you a phone number.


----------



## eal (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I knew I could count on tuggers for assistance.  

I actually got a number to the check-in desk this morning, it is 604-966-0999 for anyone's future reference, and the woman I dealt with was perfectly lovely, like there was not a problem in the world dealing with Whisk Jack.

The former management company is gone (although they were gracious enough to give me the current phone number) and the HOA's are managing things themselves, at least for the short term.  My son and his fiance want to go up today but we aren't going until tomorrow, and they were very gracious about setting up the reservation so that he could check in first.  

This is just a few days' R&R for us on the mainland, I'm glad it wasn't a big and highly anticipated trip!


----------

